# Fauxibas for the troops



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

DOH! -- Hopefully there's no newspaper in those bad boys.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

:r

I am sure the troops will appreciate them. Just hope they don't get there hopes up about tasting all that cocoa and horses**t.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

The shipping will cost more than the product. If there was ever a group that deserved the real thing. Sheesh!

OX


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I guess a cigar is like sex. Even a bad cigar.......is still a cigar.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

has anyone posted a review of a fake cohiba they thought was authentic at the time of smoking/review?
It seems people have such a hard time distinguishing, but then when you know you're dealing with a counterfeit smoking it is awful.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

There is something really ironic about a US government agency wanting help from private citizens to export alleged Cuban cigars ...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

If you helped, wouldn't you be guilty of conspiracy of trading with the enemy and therefore eligible for an all expense paid vacation to sunny Guantanamo Bay, Cuba...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's wrong on so many different levels.

What's next? Expired food. Endangered species steaks?

:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> It's wrong on so many different levels.
> 
> What's next? Expired food. Endangered species steaks?
> 
> :r


Hey, there is nothing wrong with Manatee steaks... they don't call them sea cows for nuthin...


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Mmmm, ...Manatee:dr


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Endangered species steaks?


Thats funny stuff!!!!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

What are you talking about them being fake? All my Cubans come packaged like that...




:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I remember before the trademark case that the dominicans were packaged and labeled as seen in the pic. Just something to think about.


Ron


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

The ones on the right yes but not on the left with the fake Habanos stickers across the corner.

OX



Ron1YY said:


> I remember before the trademark case that the dominicans were packaged and labeled as seen in the pic. Just something to think about.
> 
> Ron


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Hey, there is nothing wrong with Manatee steaks... they don't call them sea cows for nuthin...


Not good. Tastes like bald eagle.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Apparently, while the write-up on the web page doesn't say so, the Sheriff's department knows that these are not authentic Cuban cigars. So the whole legality issue becomes moot... and it becomes a moral one, IMHO!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

What about those dress boxes on the right though? Could they be real potentially?


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

When did they start shipping Cohiba's in bundles? :tu


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

BostonMark said:


> When did they start shipping Cohiba's in bundles? :tu


Don't be silly. Those are the new Wal-Mart extra value packs. :r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Its like a placebo, it'll taste GGGGGGGreat!!!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

So they want to give the troops FAKE cigars? I guess it is okay if the troops know they are fake. By the way, how do they know these are quality Dominicans?


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

I think it's very nice of them caring about troops that are far away, it doesn't matter if they're fake or not (I can see they're fake) I just hope they taste good so the soldiers who got them will have good time smoking them.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

It's better than nothing. And at least someone is using his head. When my brother was in Iraq #1, they were just happy to get Kool-aid packs in the mail. All I know is that with everything that these guys and gals have gone thru, there better be one hell of a parade when they finally get to come home.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

Piss poor form. Send some REAL cigars to the troops.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I've smoked some fakes before that were just fine. Smokable. If they're free and they are real tobacco, someone is going to like it.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

moki said:


> Apparently, while the write-up on the web page doesn't say so, the Sheriff's department knows that these are not authentic Cuban cigars. So the whole legality issue becomes moot... and it becomes a moral one, IMHO!


I think the Sheriff may have missed that he also just busted a counterfeiter and could also prosecute him as such.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> What about those dress boxes on the right though? Could they be real potentially?


Not since they're shrink-wrapped, imo.



Bax said:


> *It's better than nothing*. And at least someone is using his head. When my brother was in Iraq #1, they were just happy to get Kool-aid packs in the mail. All I know is that with everything that these guys and gals have gone thru, there better be one hell of a parade when they finally get to come home.


You wouldn't be saying that if you've smoked some of the fauxhibas that I've smoked (knowing they were fake when smoking them for science). Newsprint has a very distinctive flavor and aroma. :hn Some might be good; but why risk it when you can send something you *know* is eminently smokable???


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I was listening to Cigar Dave on XM radio last night, and he reported that they were aware that they were counterfeit cigars actually from the Dominican. The Sheriff had all of the counterfeit bands removed before sending them to the troops. :tu


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I was listening to Cigar Dave on XM radio last night, and he reported that they were aware that they were counterfeit cigars actually from the Dominican. The Sheriff had all of the counterfeit bands removed before sending them to the troops. :tu


----------

